# How to get pale?



## AudGreene (Aug 12, 2008)

So I'm sure that this is going to sound insane...but I want to be pale more than anything!  Right now I'm NC25 but I'm really craving the porcelain NC15 look.  I'm tired of my perpetual tan!

I know I'm capable of being pale, I have been before, but currently I am outside teaching/playing tennis 4-5 days a week for 8 months out of the year!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So my question is...what can I do to lighten my skin?  Besides waiting 5-6 months until winter...


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 12, 2008)

Buy some of the strongest sunscreen and keep it applied frequently !


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 12, 2008)

maybe use some MSFs to lighten up your tone? I mean, you can't really avoid being tan as you are on the court frequently


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 12, 2008)

I think Skylar gave you great advice. If you're outside that much during the year, investing in a really high SPF should keep you pale and of course, protect your skin


----------



## Hilly (Aug 12, 2008)

Wear a big floppy hat!


----------



## girlstar (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree with the spf - get a really high spf and reapply it A LOT.


----------



## AudGreene (Aug 12, 2008)

I appreciate the advice!  I currently wear Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock in SPF 30 (LOVE it!), but when I run out, I'll make sure to get a higher SPF.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 12, 2008)

Higher SPF and Reapply as necessary if you are on the court that much and sweating you probably lose some of the sunscreen along with the sweat.  Try for HIGH SPF formulas that are formulated to last for sports, and reapply afew times a day inbetween sets.  Also make sure you are applying the first application of the sunscreen enough time before you get out in the sunlight, it should say on the bottle ei "apply 30 minutes before sun exposure etc".  That's all I ahve I don't think theres anything you can do to lighten skin except stay out of sun/block the sun.


----------



## Korms (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm sure I read somewhere that factor 50 was a total sun block.


----------



## kittycatliss (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't think it is because when i went on holiday to spain i wore factor 65 and reapplied like 10 times a day to make sure but i still tanned quite a lot now my nw15 foundation is too light. i was sure i wouldn't tan haha and now im like nw25 or something


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 12, 2008)

I am NC15 and I really don't understand why anyone wants to be this pale. To me I look ill and other people always comment on my paleness aswell. Not in a good way more of a 'are you feeling okay?'.

But anyways yeah like others have said special sun cream for sports and leisure, that'll be more longwearing. Then something specially formulated for the face aswell. I'd suggest nothing lower than SPF 50. Reapplication also seems key. I wear MACs SPF 50 primer and there's no sun here. Although whenever it is slightly sunny my parting in my hair burns like crazy, I now have to put a special hair sun protection thing in too.


----------



## AudGreene (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I am NC15 and I really don't understand why anyone wants to be this pale. To me I look ill and other people always comment on my paleness aswell. Not in a good way more of a 'are you feeling okay?'._

 
Haha, this is a perfect example of our natural human instinct of never being satisfied!  I told some friends today about wishing to be pale, and they gave me the strangest looks!

My reasons to be pale are as follows:
- I've been tan since mid-March and I'm bored with it!
- It's healthier
- I hate having a typical blonde hair/tan skin combination
- I know you shouldn't get caught up with being "in fashion" or striving to look like a supermodel...but pale skin looks so different and refreshing!  Look at Agyness Deyn, Coco Rocha, Ali Michaels..


----------



## Korms (Aug 12, 2008)

A bit of googling turned up this article.  There are some at home remedies involving lemon juice on here that claim to get rid of a tan!

Gothic beauty tips for pale skin - Mookychick


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 12, 2008)

Wear sunblock instead of sunscreen and try to use moisturizers, foundations, powders with sunscreen too.


----------



## Korms (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Wear sunblock instead of sunscreen and try to use moisturizers, foundations, powders with sunscreen too._

 
Just as a quick side note to that, layering SPF does not give additional sun protection.  For example, if your moisturiser is SPF 25 and your foundation SPF 15, your sun protection will be SPF 25 as that is the highest used, not SPF 40.  I would say, don't worry too much about SPF in foundations, just get a good facial moisturiser with high SPF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although, it of course does no harm to have SPF in everything.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 13, 2008)

Definitely agree with the sunscreen. Any sort of sun exposure will gradually darken you.. Plus all that sunscreen will give you AMAZING skin when you're older :]

I definitely know what you mean when you want to be more pale! I avoid tanning not only because of the whole wrinkle factor, but because I think pale skin is so sexy. And it definitely boosts my confidence when the boyfriend tells me that he loves my complexion too


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't know if you have it where you live but here in Australia you can get heaps of whitening products. I use Ginvera Marvel Gel with Green Tea, mainly for it's exfoliating and healing properties as I' already ghostly white, and it claims to whiten skin and even skin tone. Here's the link if your interested Shop Online

I think it's a Japanese brand but I bought it from my local chemist. I know a lot of Indian stores around here sell various lightening creams as well.


----------



## Sario (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's another vote for sunscreen! The higher spf the better, and spf # is inversely related to the amount of UV rays it lets through... so spf 30 allows 1/30 th or 0.03 of the rays through, spf 50 allows 1/50 th or 0.02 of the rays through. There's no such thing yet as a perfect block other than avoiding the sun. Also agree with the no doubling up thing, putting an spf 15 powder over an spf 15 cream still just gives you spf15, although you're less likely to have missed a spot. You should be applying an ounce over your whole body every two hours, which is a shot glass full or so as a guide. For face, I was told about a half teaspoon, maybe 2 mL or so all the  way down the neck. Don't forget funky spots like lips and ears, if you've ever had a lip sunburn you never forget that spot again! Reapply after you sweat a lot or towel dry, though it's best to air dry or blot with a towel rather than rub. Chemical sunscreens (octinoxate, octisalate, homosalate, avobenzone/parsol, ecamsule, etc.) should be applied more frequently than physical sunscreens (zinc oxide/titanium dioxide) about every two hours versus three or four depending on formula. Right now I'm really loving Shiseido's spf 55/pa+++ lotion in the blue bottle as well as neutrogena's ultra sheer dry touch spf 85. And of course the floppy big hat suggestion is very good too. I'm a bit of a sun exposure freak, my NC20 skin doesn't tolerate sun exposure well at all. Hope these tips help, they're straight from my derm!


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I am NC15 and I really don't understand why anyone wants to be this pale. To me I look ill and other people always comment on my paleness aswell. Not in a good way more of a 'are you feeling okay?'._

 
Ugh, ya, I get the same thing - if I wear light eyeshadow/no liner, it's like they think I'm dead or something!  Blush is my friend.  =)


----------



## kobri (Aug 14, 2008)

All the dermatologists I have talked to have told me that sun protection is more about being thorough and reapplying. An SPF of 15 for body and 30 for face should be sufficient. After that to get the higher SPF you are looking at much higher levels of chemicals for not much more protection (percentage wise). I also worry about higher SPFs because when the really high ones started becoming popular we had a number of people in town who's skin peeled very badly when they were waxed (like raw and bleeding) and all of them were using a 50-65 SPF product.


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember u posting this...but shishiedo sunscreen is great! I been wanting to try it....




Sario said:


> Here's another vote for sunscreen! The higher spf the better, and spf # is inversely related to the amount of UV rays it lets through... so spf 30 allows 1/30 th or 0.03 of the rays through, spf 50 allows 1/50 th or 0.02 of the rays through. There's no such thing yet as a perfect block other than avoiding the sun. Also agree with the no doubling up thing, putting an spf 15 powder over an spf 15 cream still just gives you spf15, although you're less likely to have missed a spot. You should be applying an ounce over your whole body every two hours, which is a shot glass full or so as a guide. For face, I was told about a half teaspoon, maybe 2 mL or so all the way down the neck. Don't forget funky spots like lips and ears, if you've ever had a lip sunburn you never forget that spot again! Reapply after you sweat a lot or towel dry, though it's best to air dry or blot with a towel rather than rub. Chemical sunscreens (octinoxate, octisalate, homosalate, avobenzone/parsol, ecamsule, etc.) should be applied more frequently than physical sunscreens (zinc oxide/titanium dioxide) about every two hours versus three or four depending on formula. Right now I'm really loving Shiseido's spf 55/pa+++ lotion in the blue bottle as well as neutrogena's ultra sheer dry touch spf 85. And of course the floppy big hat suggestion is very good too. I'm a bit of a sun exposure freak, my NC20 skin doesn't tolerate sun exposure well at all. Hope these tips help, they're straight from my derm!


----------



## NickGeorge (Nov 15, 2010)

The only way to get pale skin is to not allow it to ever be exposed to the sun.we should use a good sun block everyday.


get rid of spots


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 27, 2010)

Like Everyone said, a good sunblock and reapply frequently. i will add get yourself a good hat to keep the sun off your face and if you can, wear a long sleeves and pants,or at least tights.  
  	As when your not on the tennis court, still use your sunblock under your makeup. Re apply throughout thr day by using a product like peter thomas roths powdered sunscreen. i think its an spf of 45. its loaded into a buffing brush, so you can apply as much as you want.


----------



## User38 (Nov 27, 2010)

I wear Shiseido Sunblock for face spf 55 all year round -- even flourescent lights can discolour skin.  I wear Neutrogena spf 90 or Bioderma spf 100 on my arms, and they still get tanned to an NC20 level -- so I usually wear jackets for work.  Hats are good, but if you forget to apply the spf on your chest and neck you get discoloration... even ears have to be covered.  I also use the PTR brush with spf 30 or the Shu Uemura  powder with spf 20 sunblock in it.  All my pressed powders and foundations have spf.

  	be careful with applying lemons -- citric acid can stain the skin if not thoroughly removed when going into the sun.. and then you get whitish spots from it.

  	I like being NC20 now -- I used to be NC15 most of the time, but find that a bit of colour on me looks a lot healthier.


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 27, 2010)

I've read a lot of replies about applying lots of sun screen, so I'm surprised that there hasn't been any mention about the "Papaya Soap" from Malaysia. This soap has natural properties that lighten the skin. Here's a forum that have some before and afters:

  	http://www.soompi.com/forums/topic/79802-likas-papaya-soap/

  	There's Likas and there's Silka papaya soap. I've never personally used it myself, but I'm thinking about using it (I like being an NC35 but I'd love to be a bit paler).


----------



## vc1079 (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with everyone on this thread, applying sunscreen is important! Another huge thing i like to do to keep myself NC15 is EXFOLIATE! By constantly taking off the top layer of skin cells, the palest skin will be exposed, but because the skin will be delicate always remember to moisturize and once again, apply suncreen. Hope that will help !


----------



## Karinalicious53 (Dec 27, 2010)

When you are outside, make sure you apply sunscreen according to the SPF. For example, if you are wearing SPF30, reapply it every 30 minutes. I read in Elle a couple years back that anything over SPF45 is a waste of money, but I have no idea if that is true. I hope this helps!


----------

